# John Deere Hydro 165 Riding Mower won't start.



## fastv6 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello:

The switch on the dash that engages the blades for some reason stopped working so like an Idiot I jumped across the switch while the mower was running and the engine shut off.I don't even know why I did this but like I said the Idiot in me once again took over.So the question is what exactly did I ruin??I saw wires leading from the switch to a box that said regulator rectifier so maybe I messed that up.Or is there a fuse somewhere that possibly could have blown??

Thanks in advance.


----------

